
Forget Tech, Big Oil Is Doling Out America’s Fattest Paychecks - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-05/shale-country-upstages-silicon-valley-in-fat-paycheck-lure
======
anoncoward111
Before 2016 they were paying $20,000 _a month_!

